
Would you pay $100 for one time advice for your startup? - vishalchandra
It’s helpful to get feedback and advice for your startup to help bypass blind-spots, open up the mind etc. Which is why mentor hours are also popular.<p>Quora and other discussion forums are fine for generic advice, but less helpful for advice specific to your scenario.<p>So would you pay $100 for a one-time (somewhat detailed) answer to your problem&#x2F; question? Assuming it came from experienced entrepreneurs (10+ years exp).
======
rpeden
To be entirely honest, I probably wouldn't because if someone is asking me to
pay them for advice on how to improve my business (a.k.a. consulting), I'd
wonder why they're only charging me $100.

This seems like one of those areas where charging more would be a signal of
value and competence.

My answer might be a bit North America-centric, though. I'm not sure how
business advice of this type is viewed elsewhere in the world.

Overall, I think the idea is a useful one. But if you're giving good advice,
$100 might be under-charging for it.

This interview comes to mind: [https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/21/ramit-
sethi-and-patrick...](https://www.kalzumeus.com/2012/09/21/ramit-sethi-and-
patrick-mckenzie-on-why-your-customers-would-be-happier-if-you-charged-more/)

------
kull
Only If this is from a well know entrepreneur, manager or dev working for a
big name / successful startup, somebody I heard on some popular podcast.

------
vishalchandra
The advice may be related to product, technology, sales, marketing, fund
raising, hiring, operations, etc

------
gt2
Definitely. I think it will be important to clearly show the expert's
identities.

------
BartStevens
If it would mean to sign up your first (or n') customer? Absolutely!!

------
mikece
Without hesitation, yes.

